# Results for the Europa super show 202 class



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

202 class

1st Ricky "Tricky" Jackson










2nd Charles Dixon










3rd Kris Dim










4th Lee powell


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

5th John Hodgson


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

great result congrtulations to the brits .

nice post thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done to John and Lee, I know them both reasonably well and I know their dedication is incredible so its nice to see them in a class where they are genuinely competing.

I like Chris Dim's scar between his pecs after his heart surgery, its the only thing my physique has in common with is just now!


----------

